# eglin reservation offroading?



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

what are the regulations for it? going to be getting a new wrangler soon.


----------



## VS1OOmc (Mar 30, 2008)

a day pass and checking out when ever u leave

plus they say u cant touch anything millitary relating


----------



## Crofish (Jan 31, 2008)

Every person in your vehicle must have a pass that can be purchased at Jackson Guard in Niceville. Theyare open Mon-Fri. Each person must watch a unexploded ordinance video before they will receive a pass. They will provide you with maps and a list of do's and don'ts. You can go to eglin afb website for more info. I've been playing on the reservation for years, great riding and lots of nice ponds and streams to catch bass! 

SMsgt, USAF (Retired)


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Great place! The fishing and hunting is excellent. Like previously stated you must go to Jackson Guard to get licences and maps/info.

I do ask you to pleaseshow some respect when using the roads. Please don't go wallow out a big mud hole just because you have a4 wheel drive.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

it really sucks for all the people that use the property as intened, if you screw up the roads. you really should find a private place to wallow out and screw up. don't use management area....... not trying to be dick, just been burned by the 44 ruts to many times.


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ya, everyone has to have a range pass. They're about $20 and good for one year. You'll get a large map of the area with all of their rules and regulations on the back. I used to ride around back there almost daily back in High School. A couple things to watch out for though is stay on the numbered roads, don't go into the 'red zones' shown on the map, and don't drive down into any of the big clay/sand pits. I used to four wheel back there and would run into the range police quite often, the blue chevy/ford SUV's. My experience was that the regular AF guys would give me warnings, whereas the civi DOD police guys were always way stricter.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Do they allow ATV's with the permit?


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DoneDeal2 (4/20/2008)*Do they allow ATV's with the permit?


 NO


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

So you can take an entire Jeep club up ther and ride the roads but you cant take an ATV...What exactly does the permit allow?. Just the use of the roads?


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

yes the club im in takes rides over ther regular but no atvs im in east miltone you can ride over hear if you wont to rid your atv you can drop it in my yard I can show you sum trails oppen to the publick


----------

